# Playful nip? and bruxing? mouse psycologist please...



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys..

Im wondering if you can answer this one, or shed some light on the matter...

The other day (saturday), there we were, my Mouse Nemo and i, playing on the bed! He was running around the tunnels and mountain i had created for him. (he loves this), while i chatted to him, keeping an eye on him. I was leaning on the side of the bed. He does like to come up and sniff my nose, like two dogs meeting! 
Out of the blue, and for the first time ever, he paused slightly, Nipped my nose and then rat off hiding. He did this twice. Itdidnt hurt, but i was taken back.
He did it again on Sunday..... doing the same pause. I really want to understand what this means. Is it playful? i feel if it was a bite (which hes never ever done) it would be hard and painful. But its not, and i am still unsure of what a little nip, and then scampering off means.
It felt cheeky. if that makes sense.

Also Bruxing.....what does this actually sound like?
a few times its sounded like hes eating something crispy, but hes running around when this happens, instead of sitting and eating.

Many Thanks Guys


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The few mice I've had that bruxed did it when they were very happy. The nose bumping indicates several things...1) he's quiet comfortable with you 2) He thinks you smell good 3) He's very brazen and forward. I had a mouse who used to give me kisses when I'd lay still on the bed and he was running around...he'd come up to me and lick my lip which is a very weird but pleasant feeling


----------

